# Pouch attachment to thin tubes



## Alex Jacob

The last few weeks have seen me pelting away with 1842 tubes, either in a stepped taper of loop and single band or "straight loops". I've been attaching them with constrictor knots in either black waxed twine or Marlow no.4 twine. Either way, bands are not lasting long and show abrasion quite early.

I've tried 1/4 inch ligatures of the same tubing with a constrictor knot on top and that seems to be working better. The ligatures on their own are no use at the loop/single junction but I've been using 1/2 inch jobs on their own at the pouch end. Right at full stretch they slip out of a single band attachment but have been ok with the double attachment of loops. I suspect 1745 would be better with its narrower bore and thicker gauge.

Question is, has anyone tried the old Black Widow method for attaching the pouch (where the tube goes through a hole in its end) with narrow tubing? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Pre-stretch, pre-stretch, pre-stretch. These tubes get very thin when stretched out. I pre-stretch about 5-1 at the pouch and tie up as close as possible to the pouch. Haven't had one come loose yet. These three pics should help.


----------



## Alex Jacob

That solves the abrasion problem? I'll have to build a wee jig. Cheers Henry.


----------



## bbshooter

Constrictor Knot and Dental Floss?


----------



## orcrender

You could do what Hawk2009 and Wingshooter do and use a short piece of 17/45 tube to secure them at the pouch. I have done this myself and it worked well and the slingshots I have bought from Hawk2009 still have the tubes that came on them with no signs of trouble. Wingshooter posted his method and Hawk has a video on youtube.


----------



## Charles

orcrender said:


> You could do what Hawk2009 and Wingshooter do and use a short piece of 17/45 tube to secure them at the pouch. I have done this myself and it worked well and the slingshots I have bought from Hawk2009 still have the tubes that came on them with no signs of trouble. Wingshooter posted his method and Hawk has a video on youtube.


I agree with this ... I use it all the time with tubes as well as flats. It sure cuts down on band abrasion.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West

Hey orcrender, could you point me in the direction of those tutorials and vids. Thanks, Chris


----------



## rubberpower

August West said:


> Hey orcrender, could you point me in the direction of those tutorials and vids. Thanks, Chris


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10488-attaching-flat-bands-to-pouch-with-tubes/


----------



## August West

Awesome I just got some 20/40 and 17/45 in the mail today, gonna give it a try. Chris


----------



## rubberpower

August West said:


> Awesome I just got some 20/40 and 17/45 in the mail today, gonna give it a try. Chris


Chris here is another post one attaching pouches. Mine is further down in the thread. I have had the tube method slip. I made a stretching jig and that was a pain. I came up with the method shown and it will work first time every time. You do not need to stretch tubing, just clamp and tie with a constrictor knot. Do not over tighten.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13211-pic-of-band-at-pouch-attachment/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## Hrawk

orcrender said:


> You could do what Hawk2009 and Wingshooter do and use a short piece of 17/45 tube to secure them at the pouch. I have done this myself and it worked well and the slingshots I have bought from Hawk2009 still have the tubes that came on them with no signs of trouble. Wingshooter posted his method and Hawk has a video on youtube.


I'm a big fan of this method. Quick, simple, no noticeable wear at the pouch and I have never had one break. The rubber tires out long before breaking.

I am especially fond of this method when using double tubes.


----------



## orcrender

Here is the link to Hawk2009's video on you tube.


----------



## Alex Jacob

So it looks like two favourite methods: pre-stretch + twine constrictor knot or bits of 1745 tubing. Cheers, good fellows.

I've got some 2040 tubing and an "Agile Goldfish" with 1745 bands on order from Dankung (overdue, still waiting...). When it all gets here I'm going to pillage the band set for ligatures and re-arm with 2040. If it gets here...

Meantime, I'll see if I can punch a hole in the end of a practice piece of 1842 and have a go at the Black Widow method. And do the twine thing and see how they compare.


----------



## Wingshooter

If you use the small tubes at the pouch I would recomend only using 1745's. I used 2040 a couple of times and they slip.


----------



## hawk2009

Wingshooter said:


> If you use the small tubes at the pouch I would recomend only using 1745's. I used 2040 a couple of times and they slip.


Absolutely always use 1745* tubing for fitting to the pouch any other will not grip tightly enough.


----------



## Charles

I use 1745 at the pouch and have no problem with slipping. But when half doubling tubes, one cuff of 1745 does slip. The remedy is to place two cuffs, one right on top of the other. That really holds things in place. If you are worried about slippage, use 1745 and put on two cuffs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Alex Jacob

Yup, that sounds about right. I tried punching a hole through the tubing and feeding the end through but it tears out. The 2040 has arrived but alas no 1745 bands to cannibalise.


----------



## Pl!nk

[snip~snip] The rubber tires out long before breaking.I am especially fond of this method when using double tubes.









I just tied up some tubes and a pouch for a small BB slingshot. Then, I decided to search the forum to see how other members do theirs. I will have to try this with my next ss...looks good.


----------

